# "Drop Mic"?



## Txtech (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm working on a university musical, and the sound design mentor and the faculty SM are consistently using the phase "drop mic" to describe a hairline mic. Has anyone actually heard that phrase before? I couldn't find a single mention of it on the first few pages of Google, or when I searched CB. Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 3, 2015)

I've never heard that term for a hairline mic.
Then again I've heard some pretty odd local terms for things, which can be VERY annoying when someone is learning from people who use such odd and rare terms for things that have broadly accepted ones in the industry.


----------



## NickVon (Sep 3, 2015)

I've always heard of them called "wig Mic" or "hairline mic/Element" even though they can be put anywhere on the head or face. The Design which places a the a large Dynamic capsule in front of the face (Mouth-Chin) I've always just called a "Brittany Mic"


----------



## themuzicman (Sep 3, 2015)

When I am mounting mics, I use a few different terms that most every designer I work with has adopted as well --
Toupee Clipped mic -- a mic run through the hair, toupee clipped to the head, mounted either through a part or down the center of the head.
Halo - A mic attached to a loop of elastic, worn over the head, with the mic element at center, ends up looking a lot like a clipped mic
Ear Rig - a mic attached to a wire ear holder
Boom mic - Like an ear rig, but with a longer boom that protrudes closer to the mouth
Double Ear Rig/ Double Boom -- like the regular ear or boom, but going over both ears for better stability


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 3, 2015)

NickVon said:


> The Design which places a the a large Dynamic capsule in front of the face (Mouth-Chin) I've always just called a "Brittany Mic"


Generational issue here, perhaps? It's a "Madonna mic"!




Never heard a hairline mic called a drop mic.

BTW, Don Rickles was dropping an SM58 to emphasize a point long before the others.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 3, 2015)

themuzicman said:


> When I am mounting mics, I use a few different terms that most every designer I work with has adopted as well --
> Toupee Clipped mic -- a mic run through the hair, toupee clipped to the head, mounted either through a part or down the center of the head.
> Halo - A mic attached to a loop of elastic, worn over the head, with the mic element at center, ends up looking a lot like a clipped mic
> Ear Rig - a mic attached to a wire ear holder
> ...


More or less, yes, and more importantly almost any of those terms one can understand even without having heard them before more or less...

Hairline Mic, Toupee clipped mic, Halo, boom, headset mic, etc are terms Im more familiar with.

Seen clipped or taped mics at the hair line (forehead) and temple, attached to wigs or toupees, ear rigs, booms (geese I hate the look of booms and "headset" mics on stage for theatre) and such quite enough. Not to mention Lav's clipped to lappels, ties, etc or even on dresses.
Perhaps a wiki entry (or several linked together) is in order? I could take that on. (feel free to edit away)


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 3, 2015)

NickVon said:


> I've always just called a "Brittany Mic"




derekleffew said:


> Generational issue here, perhaps? It's a "Madonna mic"!



I've always heard them called (and referred to them myself) as Garth Brooks mic's. I don't even listen to Country though.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Sep 3, 2015)

NickVon said:


> I've always just called a "Brittany Mic"




derekleffew said:


> Generational issue here, perhaps? It's a "Madonna mic"!




StradivariusBone said:


> I've always heard them called (and referred to them myself) as Garth Brooks mic's


How about we just go with who wore it best.

Garth Brooks mic it is then! It's settled. Case closed.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 3, 2015)

I just have to point out that Garth DOES have friends in low places.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 3, 2015)




----------

